# How bad are seeds for bunnies?



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Dec 20, 2009)

Today my brother brought over these seed sticks for Sabrina as a present. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750455

How bad are they for her? I know that they are not an everyday type of thing but if I maybe give her 1 every other week will that be bad? He doesn't have the receipt so I can't return them...any advice would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 20, 2009)

They aren't good for them, but them wont kill her. I've bought those before they my bunny's went nuts over them. I would maybe get them once a year.


----------



## Runestonez (Dec 20, 2009)

We have given those in the past as a treat...we usually break them up so we can control how much they get...and it means a less ticked off bunny when you take them away again!

I would only give a little bit, maybe a tablespoon sized serving once a week or every 2 weeks...they are mostly "junk food" but bunns seem to love them as treats!

Danielle


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 20, 2009)

My bought those for my bunnies not so long ago 

They aren't very good for them, but as long as she isn't getting them all the time it's fine  I'd hang one on her cage, and then give her another one in two weeks.


----------



## Bentley (Dec 20, 2009)

I got a seed stick for Bentley last year for Christmas, and when she ate it she ended up getting bad Diarrhea because it wasn't part of her diet-I believe. I ended up giving them to the squirrels ^^


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 20, 2009)

Those treats aren't very good for rabbits. Seeds are high in fat and what is used to hold them together is probably high in sugar. It probably won't kill her, but it's not that good either.
If you do want to use it, you could offer it for 5-10 minutes at a time. I would not offer it more than twice a week. If she eats a lot of it at once, only do it once a week or shorten the time she has it. I would not give her the whole thing at once. You could try to cut it into smaller pieces and offer those.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I gave it to her for a bit and she couldn't figure out what it was for the life of her. After about 30 mins she went at it and seemed to be enjoying it, then gave up on it, so it took it away. Good idea Korr_and_Sophie. I will let her have it for a little bit at a time for a few days a week. That way she can still get to enjoy it and paranoid mommy can relax about it a bit


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess you could think of them as junk food on a stick for bunnies (kinda like pogos and humans). I noticed them in a pet store here a while ago too.

Yofi, if I were to buy them, would have a heyday. No doubt he'd inhale them and not even bother chewing, he's so drawn to anything even resembling food. I discovered a while back that the bag of seed I keep for the wild birds - which sits at the top of my basement stairs - had been raided, and the contents strewn all over the top four steps. The bag also contained one giant rabbit head - rabbit attached to the rest of it - furiously trying to cram in as many seeds as he could get before being caught. So yeah, I suspect many bunnies would love those seed sticks, at least if I use Yofi as a barometer - but they'd definitely be something to either give very sparingly, or not at all.


----------

